# Vertikal unterwegs auf Ijssel



## naish (31. Oktober 2005)

Na da sach ich doch het han sisch jelohnt mal da hoch zu fahren. Habe meinen ersten Meterhecht gefangen.

Ich sag nur: 

3,6kg Fireline Ohne Stahlvorfach ), 10min Drill und zwei doofe Gesichter und dann 1,18 m 30 Pfund


----------



## Lachsy (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs auf Ijssel*

petri macel, wat ein prachtexemplar von hecht #6 #6 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## naish (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs auf Ijssel*

und noch ein paar


----------



## Lucio (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs auf Ijssel*

Hallo naish,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Fang#6 Was für ein Traumfisch.
Sowas müsste mir mal passieren

CIao Lucio


----------



## krauthi (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs auf Ijssel*

supiiiiiiiiiiiiiii   ein ganz dickes petri   von mir  

freut mich das es mal den richtigen erwischt hat   so eine big mama  zu erwischen 


gruß krauthi


----------



## hechtangler2911 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs auf Ijssel*

hallo,
alle achtung,und das an 0,10mm fireline,das kann nicht jeder.mit welcher rute,rozemejer oder godfather?
gruß hecht911


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs auf Ijssel*

Klasse Hecht !!!   :m #6
noch ist das Jahr nicht um --- hab ja noch Hoffnung für mich .... |uhoh:


----------



## paetzfischer (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs auf Ijssel*

fantastischer Fisch und das nach der Durststrecke. Wäre gerne dabei gewesen. Wie war denn der Wind?


----------



## naish (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs auf Ijssel*



			
				hechtangler2911 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> alle achtung,und das an 0,10mm fireline,das kann nicht jeder.mit welcher rute,rozemejer oder godfather?
> gruß hecht911


 

mit der shimano nexave- ax 2 m


Dank Euch :k :k :k


----------



## Chris C. (2. November 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs auf Ijssel*

Hi Marcel!

Das ist aber ein schönes Boot...|supergri|supergri|supergri
Der Hecht ist natürlich viel schöner. Glückwunsch!


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (2. November 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs auf Ijssel*

WOW,
welch ein Fisch.
Glückwunsch zu dem Fang !!


----------



## powermike1977 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs auf Ijssel*

fetter hecht!!!
und das locker beim verticalangeln oder was? respekt!
mike


----------



## vertikal (2. November 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs auf Ijssel*

Hallo naish,

toller Hecht, herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu. Die Freude über den tollen Fang sieht man dir auf den Bildern deutlich an - klasse.

Trotzdem sei an dieser Stelle ein kleiner Einwand erlaubt: Hätt mich noch mehr ohne den Satz über die dünne Fireline ohne Stahlvorfach gefreut. Wir hatten (haben?) gerade eine teilweise sehr unerfreulich geführte Diskussion zum Thema "Stahlvorfach" im Board. Deine Bemerkung wird jetzt wieder einige Leute (insbesondere Einsteiger, Anfänger) davon überzeugen, dass das Stahlvorfach überflüssig ist - und einige abgerissene Räuber müssen dann anschließend die Suppe auslöffeln.
Noch mal ganz klar: Gönne dir den tollen Fisch von Herzen; aber ich bin mir sicher, dass du den Jungen auch mit feinem Seven Strand an den Haken bekommen hättest - dann aber ohne Risiko (für den Hecht, nicht für den Fänger!).

Nix für ungut - musste mal raus,
Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Wedaufischer (2. November 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs auf Ijssel*

Goede vangst naish!

Eine super schöne Hechtoma, ebenfalls herzlichen Glückwunsch. Das kommt sicher nicht alle Tage vor.

Ansonsten schließe ich mich 100%ig den Bemerkungen von vertikal an.


----------



## the doctor (2. November 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs auf Ijssel*

Alter......schaue mir jetzt zum fünften Mal oder so, diesen prächtigen Hecht an!!!!!!!
ein grosses Petri!!!!!!!!!!!!sehr schöner Fisch.....einfach nur klasse!!!!!!!:m 

sag mal, mit wem warst du dort? Das Boot sieht nicht sonderlich deinem ähnlich:m


----------



## AngelAndy20 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs auf Ijssel*

dAAAs iSSSS aucccch nichhhh fAAIIrrr - hab beim Hecht gucken angefangen zu sabbern und mußte jetzt die Tastatur tauschen!!! :m |supergri |supergri 

Riesenpetri!!!

Gruß Andy

PS: Wollte ähnliches schreiben wie vertikal... nix für ungut!


----------



## krauthis7 (3. November 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs auf Ijssel*

bbbbbooooooorrrrrrr was fürn schöner hecht dickes petri von mir #r


----------



## Chris C. (3. November 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs auf Ijssel*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem sei an dieser Stelle ein kleiner Einwand erlaubt: Hätt mich noch mehr ohne den Satz über die dünne Fireline ohne Stahlvorfach gefreut. Wir hatten (haben?) gerade eine teilweise sehr unerfreulich geführte Diskussion zum Thema "Stahlvorfach" im Board. Deine Bemerkung wird jetzt wieder einige Leute (insbesondere Einsteiger, Anfänger) davon überzeugen, dass das Stahlvorfach überflüssig ist - und einige abgerissene Räuber müssen dann anschließend die Suppe auslöffeln.



An alle Kritiker!

Es ist unüblich vertikal auf Zander mit Stahlvorfach zu angeln. Viele "Experten" sind der Meinung, dass Stahl die Köderführung und das Feingefühl beim pimpeln negativ beeinflusst. So kann man Marcel keinen Vorwurf machen. Höchstens seinem "Guide", der aus Faulheit manchmal keine einsetzt.|supergri
Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass ein Vorfach egal ob Stahl oder Titanium nicht stört. Ich konnte auch keine negativen Auswirkungen feststellen. Aber auch wenn es die gäbe, würde ich den paar Beifängen zuliebe ein Vorfach vorsetzen!
Ich bin mir sicher, dass die nächste Vertikal-Tour von Mercel mit Stahl stattfindet!:m


----------



## vertikal (3. November 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs auf Ijssel*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist unüblich vertikal auf Zander mit Stahlvorfach zu angeln. Viele "Experten" sind der Meinung, dass Stahl die Köderführung und das Feingefühl beim pimpeln negativ beeinflusst.



Hi Chris C.,

ganz so unüblich nun auch wieder nicht. 
Alle Kollegen, die mit mir zusammen vertikal auf Raubfische angeln, benutzen ein Stahlvorfach. Die sogenannten "Experten" sind für mich keine, wenn ihnen die Fangstatistik wichtiger ist, als der faire Umgang mit der Kreatur - für mich einfach nur dumm und arrogant. Genau wie du vertrete ich die Meinung, dass ein gutes (z.B. braunes Seven Strand-) Stahlvorfach keinen Räuber vom Zupacken abhält. Und wenn's trotzdem so wäre, würde ich lieber auf den ein oder anderen Fisch verzichten, als Gefahr zu laufen, dass der abgerissene Raubfisch mit Drilling im Schlund elendig verreckt!

Den Respekt vor der Kreatur sollten wir nie unseren Fangstatistiken unterordnen. Kollegen, die aus Unbedacht "ohne" fischen kann man in der Regel mit vernünftigen Argumenten zum Umdenken bringen  -  schlimmer sind Leute, die's ganz bewusst ohne Stahlvorfach tun, weil ihnen die Kreatur egal ist und bei denen nur der Fangerfolg zählt. 

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## Gunni77 (3. November 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs auf Ijssel*

Hallo



> Hi Chris C.,
> 
> ganz so unüblich nun auch wieder nicht.
> Alle Kollegen, die mit mir zusammen vertikal auf Raubfische angeln, benutzen ein Stahlvorfach. Die sogenannten "Experten" sind für mich keine, wenn ihnen die Fangstatistik wichtiger ist, als der faire Umgang mit der Kreatur - für mich einfach nur dumm und arrogant. Genau wie du vertrete ich die Meinung, dass ein gutes (z.B. braunes Seven Strand-) Stahlvorfach keinen Räuber vom Zupacken abhält. Und wenn's trotzdem so wäre, würde ich lieber auf den ein oder anderen Fisch verzichten, als Gefahr zu laufen, dass der abgerissene Raubfisch mit Drilling im Schlund elendig verreckt!
> ...


 
Besser kann man es nicht sagen!

Gruß


----------



## Chris C. (3. November 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs auf Ijssel*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Chris C.,
> 
> ganz so unüblich nun auch wieder nicht.
> Alle Kollegen, die mit mir zusammen vertikal auf Raubfische angeln, benutzen ein Stahlvorfach. Die sogenannten "Experten" sind für mich keine, wenn ihnen die Fangstatistik wichtiger ist, als der faire Umgang mit der Kreatur - für mich einfach nur dumm und arrogant.



So extrem darf man das vielleicht nicht sehen. Viele Vertikalangler in Holland sind 100%ige Zanderangler. Und beim Zanderangeln benötigt man nicht unbedingt ein Stahlvorfach! Hechte sind bei dieser Angelei nicht unbedingt die Zielfische, auch wenn man die gezielt vertikal beangeln kann (ist aber ein anderes Thema)! Der Hechtbiss auf Vertikalköder ist eine Ausnahme, ebenso wie beim Barschangeln oder spinnen auf Rapfen usw.! Kann aber passieren wie man oben sieht! 

Ich verwende selbst beim Barsch/Zanderangeln mit kleinen Wobblern Stahlvorfach, weil ich bei dem einen Hechtbiss von 100 Bissen den Fisch nicht verangeln möchte. Das sollte aber jeder mit seinem Gewissen ausmachen!

Aber ich stimme Dir zu: Viele Experten sind zu erfolgsorientiert und zu wenig fischorientiert!


----------



## vertikal (3. November 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs auf Ijssel*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Vertikalangler in Holland sind 100%ige Zanderangler.


Hi Chris C.,

im Grunde sind wir doch einer Meinung. Ich fahr auch wegen der Zander zum Vertikalangeln nach Holland. Hab aber leider noch kein Mittel gefunden, den Hechten klarzumachen, dass der Köder nicht für sie bestimmt ist!
Erst vor zwei Wochen haben wir wieder einen Meterhecht an der Vertikalrute gefangen.
Gerade im Herbst ist das doch garnicht so selten!
Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass ich lieber auf einen Zander verzichte (was auch noch garnicht bewiesen ist!), als einem abgerissenen Hecht nachzutrauern.
Muss aber jeder mit selbst ausmachen - sind ja alle schon gross.

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Damian (3. November 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs auf Ijssel*

... als ich vor dem Angeln Marcels Anschlagkünste gesehen hab, war mir sofort klar: Der Typ brauch kein Stahlvorfach! Der war verdammt schnell ....:q 

Ist natürlich quatsch liebe Kinder und Vertikalanfänger.
Beim Raubfischangeln ist mein Motto "safety first"! Zumindest an Gewässern, bei denen man mit Hechten rechnen muß. An diesem Tag hab ich aber meine Vorfächer samt Ködern und Zusatzdrillingen zuhause vergessen und natürlich gehofft, dass alles gut geht. Ist es auch, wie man unschwer an Marcels Gesicht erkennen konnte. Es war natürlich ein Drill mit Bauchschmerzen und ich habe zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr ab den guten Ausgang geglaubt.
Aber auch das nächste mal werde ich KEIN Stahlvorfach benutzen, sondern greife wieder zum Titanium |rolleyes 

Sonst kann ich eure Einstellung nur loben! #6 

Wer übrigens mehr über das Vertikalangeln, catch and release und den schonenden Umgang mit dem gefangenen Fisch erfahren möchte, schreibt uns einfach eine email an: damian@hechtfieber.de

@ Marcel
Hast trotz fehlenden Stahlvorfach einen sauberen, Drill hingelegt! Klasse gemacht und nochmal Glückwunsch zum wunderschönen Fisch (der hoffentlich auch nächstes Jahr für Nachwuchs sorgen wird...)


----------

